# Musical Inspiration Needed!



## BanditBat (May 28, 2013)

Hello all.  I was wondering if anyone would start me on my search for music to inspire my own.  Looking mainly for that DnB/Breakcore/Raggacore sound.

Any pointers?


----------



## Bittertooth (May 31, 2013)

what DnB/Breakcore/Raggacore artists do you already like?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 31, 2013)

Igorrr.

We need more artists like Igorrr.


----------



## Demensa (May 31, 2013)

You've probably already heard of Venetian Snares, but I'll link it just in case.
[video=youtube;kk2Cq1dgKHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk2Cq1dgKHY[/video]


----------

